# Wanting to find an online fish store



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm looking for a good online place to buy livestock from.. Any suggestions?


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=768


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Aquabid.com 

It's an eBay style auction site for fish.


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

thatfishplace.com


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

ivwarrior said:


> thatfishplace.com


Second that, they have some pretty good deals on equipment at certain times of the year if you're willing to be patient. Plus free shipping over so and so dollars.


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

I ordered some fish from thatfishplace.com and I am NOT happy with their communication at all! Have left phone and email messages...no answers. No fish as of yet......been waiting for over three weeks now!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

DeborahP said:


> I ordered some fish from thatfishplace.com and I am NOT happy with their communication at all! Have left phone and email messages...no answers. No fish as of yet......been waiting for over three weeks now!


Really? Wow, that surprises me. I had an issue with something I bought from them (not livestock) and they immediately replaced it no charge or anything. Sorry to hear about your bad luck.


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I think I looked into that fish place and they do have a variety but I have not bought anything from them.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I would stay clear of most of the bigger online fish stores just because they sell fish at fish store prices then you have to add shipping. I have got fish from several of these and the fish are in bad shape like most box fish stores. They only one I liked was bluegrass aquatics but they still cost to much.

Look at aquabid like bmlbytes said...You can get good deals and most of the people are hobbyist's not stores and always check feedback even contact some people who got fish from them. Also make sure to read the auctions as some try to get ya for extras like heat packs, insulated boxes, ect... I have gotten some great fish at great prices there..Also have made several friends off the sight 

Mike


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...i agree with mike (mpfsr)....aquabid is the place to go...there isn't a store in the country that can touch them..you will find fish and plants that you have never heard of... and at some very reasonable prices..look at their feedback..guys like lotsoffish , apistofishguys , littleafricaaquatics , forsytheaqua and mony others are great people to deal with...
somebody asked about dwarf chain loaches..aka munki loaches..botia sidthimunki....
mgamer (bob) has them for $9.00...$15.00 shipping....you will not find these fish anywhere in the country for 9 or 10 bucks..but you will see them at 20 or 30...
almost all of my fish come from aquabid...


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

*yep, I think aquabid is the place I just registered to bid this past weekend and their prices are pretty much unbeatable. *


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

www.aquariumfish.net


Online store in San Diego. They have a pretty good selection!


----------

